# Casio Timber Cruiser



## Kerwin (Nov 2, 2004)

Does anyone have any info on this watch?

Casio Timber Cruiser TIC-110 module 1766

Just got it off Ebay for about Â£25 from Japan.

No manual though :-(

figured most of it out, it has a 20 page databank,backlight, alarm & chrono.

Waterproof to 200m.

It's my cheap Aerospace 

Seems very well made, very solid.

I have searched the ususal places but cannot find a lot of info on this watch,

the Casio site dosn't have the manual.










thanks for any help/info,

best regards,

Kerwin.


----------

